# Has anybody heard this twine rumor?



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Was at the Case Ih dealer picking up baler parts this morning and decided to get alittle more 20,000 plastic for the round baler. The dealer only had six bales left and said he might not be able to get anymore. He also said he is having trouble getting net wrap and sisal might become a problem soon too. He said that the 3 largest twine companies( all foriegn) have stopped shipping to the U.S. trying to create a shortage and inflate prices for next year. He said that basically the twine that is in the country now is all the twine that there will be for this season. This is the first I have heard of this. I was hoping somebody could substantiate it one way or the other. What has everybody else heard or is the dealer all wet?


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just ordered and received delivery of 10 pallets of 4000' 350, didnt hear a single word about a shortage


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never heard anything about a shortage here either.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Check this link out, scroll to the bottom of the page, the article is on the right
http://newspapers.rawson.lib.mi.us/chronicle/CCC_1974 (E)/Issues/06-20-1974_20.pdf


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the link 4020


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

LOOK AT DATE on article June 20 1974


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

Have no problem getting USA made poly twine. But it has gone up in price a little this year.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Haven't we heard the "rumor" every year for the past 5 or 6?

Jim


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> LOOK AT DATE on article June 20 1974


I knew what the date was when i posted it. It was just an interesting article was all


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes it is very interesting.As price went up margins got higher on twine.As inputs have gone up now how much more are the suppliers putting in their pockets?I have noticed $ on netwrap are $60 a roll higher now than what I payed in jan booking price.


----------



## Christianh (Apr 26, 2008)

They're all sold out here... (Parkland, MB, Canada). We managed to get some before.

They say there's a shortage from the factory, as it's imported from Portugal.

-Christian


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2008)

Good Day All,

love all the interest in twine. I'm a sales rep for Bridon Cordage, USA manufacture of Bridon twine, and have been working here since 1993. Our company has been manufacturing synthetic twine in Minnesota since 1975. The shortages you all may be hearing about are only real where businesses make them up becuase they are unwilling to stock or carry the product. We make it every day, 24/7/365. Yes, it is true, you can find the best twine in the world right here in America. check it out www.bridoncordage.com .

Regarding pricing, yes, cost has risin not only on raw material cost but also freight, paper products, health care, energy, and many other associated costs of doing business. Rest assured, we continue to bring R&D products to the field for testing in continous attempt to bring more value to the prople who use our products. If you haven't tried our products, please do so, it can save you money with increase efficiency, less down time, less rebaling, quicker speeds.

Thank you All, Al


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

Used many a pallet, a high quality USA made product. very nicely wound.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> love all the interest in twine. I'm a sales rep for Bridon Cordage, USA manufacture of Bridon twine, and have been working here since 1993. Our company has been manufacturing synthetic twine in Minnesota since 1975. The shortages you all may be hearing about are only real where businesses make them up becuase they are unwilling to stock or carry the product. We make it every day, 24/7/365. Yes, it is true, you can find the best twine in the world right here in America. check it out www.bridoncordage.com .
> 
> ...


Al ,do you make your net wrap?Noticed packaging looked the same as what I have bought under different brand name Tama Net.JD net also looks the same just a different color stripe and costs more.I believe this is all foriegn made.Am I correct?


----------

